# Tacómetro Automóvil



## marcelo_afc (Feb 5, 2008)

Buenos días gente. Soy nuevo en el foro. Soy (obviamente) técnico electrónico y quería saber si me podían decir, ya que no tengo osciloscopio en casa, que tipo de señal encuentro a la entrada del tacómetro del tablero del auto (alterna, tren de pulsos) y voltaje, si es que esto es maso estandar.

Muchas gracias y saludos.

Marcelo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

Normalmente tienes los pulsos de encendido (Chispa atenuada o platinos) del motor y dentro del tacometro se convierten en tension para mover la aguja. Esto en los tacometros que se colocan como accesorios.
Si tu vehiculo posee computadora, supongo sera similar (La señal viene de la compu), pero no estoy seguro.

saludos


----------



## marcelo_afc (Feb 5, 2008)

Mi auto es a platinos, así que calculo que debería ser una onda cuadrada de 12 Vcc, pero no estoy seguro si lo saca de la bobina.

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

Algunos lo sacan directo de los platinos, otros "Captan" los pulsos de HV sobre el cable de bobina sin contacto electrico.

Saludos


----------



## marcelo_afc (Feb 6, 2008)

Listo Fogonazo. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Salu2


----------



## loren (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola, los pulsos de un coche de platinos se sacan del borne " - " de la bobina. 
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## yeyo (Mar 10, 2008)

Que tipo de señal tira el negativo de la bobina?. Supongo que serán pulsos por cada chispa que genere y se envie a cada cilindro, o sea que para tener las RPM correctas habra que dividir esa señal en cantidad de cilindros. Es asi como lo dije?. Ademas, que voltaje y tipo de corriente arroja (AC o DC)?.

Saludos!


----------



## loren (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola, el un motor normal de 4 cilindros y de platinos, corresponderá una revolución por cada dos chispas o dos señales de negativo. 
Gracias y saludos.


----------

